
Rotonde: the IOT library - ges
https://github.com/HackerLoop/rotonde/tree/master
======
joshguthrie
Why will you do this, isn’t ROS here for this purpose?!

~~~
vitaminwater-
Hi Josh, Yep, there is MQTT that could fit the job too. But for the purpose we
wanted a much more accessible approach, and an easier learning curve (you just
need a websocket chrome extension to start playing with it).

Anyway ROS and rotonde don't really fit the same role, and you could totally
imagine packaging a ROS app in a docker container, and have it communicate
with the rest of the system through rotonde's websocket.

